# Mantis tiller with Honda GX22...



## jonnyrockstar (Apr 10, 2010)

I have a mantis tiller with a Honda GX22 motor...it stopped working on me...I changed the sparkplug...topped off the oil...and, since I thought it would help, replaced the carburetor with a new one...well, it didn't fix the problem...I can get it to crank...and it idles fine...when I give it gas, the tines don't spin and it dies...it seems almost like it is frozen...any ideas?


----------



## Bob DiGiacomo (Jan 15, 2009)

Check to see if you can physically move the tines by hand (with the engine off). If nothing is binding the tines it could need a carb adjustment or possibly the valves are not closing all the way causing a lack of compression, so check the valve clearance. Good luck. Bob


----------



## LowRider (Dec 23, 2008)

make sure the transmissin didn't slip down a bit. if you get a manual you'll see what i mean. it says it in the manual. hard to explain on here. its a common problem with them. its where the transmission and and engine meet. its just a bolt that holds it.


----------

